# HP 3920 Blinking Power Light !!



## mashshey (Oct 12, 2007)

Can anyone assist me to understand why the power light keeps blinking on the HP DeskJet 3920 printer. There are no paper jams and the cartridge is not empty.

Or if anyone can let me know the procedure to disassemble the printer it would be of great help.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## 2teky (Sep 28, 2007)

Your answer lies here: 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...cc=us&dlc=en&product=445442&os=219&rule=46009


----------

